# Trade or not trade



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do the Twins need to make a trade before the deadline.I say yes.Even if it means giving up some prospects.If they want to compete with the big 3 of the East,they need a number 1 starter.Even if he is just a 3 month rental.In a short series,they will not be able to win it w/o a Cliff Lee.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I say we make a trade,trade Ramos and whoever else they want and get Lee, there is no clearcut powerhouse team this year and this trade could put the Twins on top, the twins usually don't do trades like this so I really dont see it happening,,, but it would be nice to see,, :beer: ,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like the Yankees are out of it,but Texas is in hard.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Guess it's moot.....Lee traded to the Rangers today.....BUT since the league is runnung the team and it is in bankrupcy court.....not sure it will be Ok'd.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Oswalt?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The Twins are going the wrong direction and going fast, they need some pitching help bigtime and it would be nice a see a few runs scored too, could be a long second half of the season, Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Nice job of batting practice by Blackburn today, 4 innings and 4 dingers,,,, :beer: ,,,,


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this the poorest starting pitching staff in Twins history.When will the bleeding stop?They can't play all of their games at home.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

If not the worst darn close to it. I couldn't believe the stat they showed yesterday about opponents batting average against Blackburn...332. Crazy.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

no location, no movement. I have never seen so many pitchers just hang beachballs when they are up in the count. Baker is brutal and blackburn is worse. Both of them can't keep the ball on the corners, it is just here it is down the middle. Baker still hasn't learned to keep the ball in the park. Blackburn seems too predictable, that is on the dugout. Guierrere has stunk it up lately too. I hate to say it but Gardy and Anderson share in some of this debacle too.

Hudson appears to be picking it up finally. Him, Spann, Mauer, and to a lesser extent Cuddyer have seriously under achieved so far this year. Spann and Mauer have no excuse, they just got contracts. Cuddyer has been playing musical positions and that can't help but he still needs to hit better.

On a glass is half full tune, Delmon Young is playing at the level he is supposed to be and Thome is doing what Thome does. Hopefully Morneau's concussion doesn't have long term effects.

I don't know who the Twins have to trade right now. Right now if they trade anyone on the roster they get the short end of the deal.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow....Pavano with 10 wins.The only stopper they have.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Wow....Pavano with 10 wins.The only stopper they have.


And he was the starter I was most worried about going into the season,he truely been a lifesaver so far this summer,,,


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a long interesting read.

Minnesota Twins: Here's thinking it's time to trade Delmon Young
Team needs to target a pitcher like Oswalt 
By: Jim Souhan, Star Tribune (Minneapolis)

MINNEAPOLIS - Delmon Young culminates the best half-season of his big-league career today.

It's also the day that Young should be culminating the last half-season of his Twins' career.

This is the right time for the Twins to trade Young - while he's healthy, hitting like an All-Star and prepared to crush them in arbitration this winter.

A farm system filled with unpolished prospects cost the Twins a chance to trade for Cliff Lee, the best pitcher available via trade. Finishing no better than third in the competition for Lee while watching their rotation crumble like aged bleu cheese should nudge our newly ambitious franchise toward these realizations:

n It's time to trade hitting for pitching.

n The Twins can't afford to miss on another opportunity to acquire an ace, not if they're serious about winning this year.

n They need an ace for next year just as much as they need one this summer.

n The Summer of Love at Target Field could become the Fall of Frustration if the Twins allow a calendar year of good feelings to dissipate with a third-place finish in a winnable division.

n The lousy play of top catching prospect Wilson Ramos at Class AAA Rochester has damaged his value as a tradeable asset.

The Twins just lost a competition for Lee to a bankrupt team not known for its farm system. They can't afford to lose again unless they're willing to write off this season, and I doubt that owner Jim Pohlad, known within the organization for his intense desire to win, is willing to write off what promised to be a historic season in his new ballpark.

Which leaves one possibility for the Twins to explore: trying to make Young the centerpiece of a trade to Houston for right-hander Roy Oswalt.

This would be an uncharacteristic move for the Twins, trading an affordable, young, everyday player for an expensive pitcher. The deal would make sense for these reasons:

n Young may never have more value, and whatever wonderful reviews he has prompted this season, he still may not be worthy of the franchise's trust, considering that his fielding has again become shoddy and that he's still less than a year removed from the day when he tried to charge into his own dugout to beat up Jose Mijares.

n Replacing a corner outfielder is much easier than finding an ace, especially in an organization with Michael Cuddyer, Jason Kubel, Ben Revere and Aaron Hicks in the fold.

n The Twins' rotation is awful now, and it may not be better next year. The Twins' most reliable starter is Carl Pavano, the one starter who isn't guaranteed to be here next year, and there are no starting pitching prospects who promise to dramatically upgrade the rotation by Opening Day 2011.

n Oswalt is expensive - he'll cost $16 million next year - but trading Young would save the Twins money next year, and the Twins have made a huge profit at Target Field.

Landing Oswalt would take some work, perhaps even some recruiting. He has a no-trade clause, probably favors pitching in the National League and the Mississippian probably wants to stay in the South.

So there's no guarantee that even a good Twins offer would land Oswalt. But the Twins have to do something before one of the most promising seasons in franchise history becomes a bigger embarrassment than Pavano's mustache.

The Twins need to treat Young the way they treated Bobby Kielty, another talented young hitter coveted by other organizations. After Kielty played horribly in right field during a series in Anaheim before the All-Star break in 2003 (much the way Young kicked the ball around in Toronto this week), the Twins traded him to Toronto for Shannon Stewart.

That remains one of the best trades in Twins history.

The 2010 Twins need that kind of talent upgrade and emotional jolt, and Young may never be more valuable than he is today.

Signing Mauer to a $184 million contract proved that Jim Pohlad is committed to keeping his best players. Trading for Oswalt would signal that, with Target Field becoming a limestone-and-glass ATM, he's willing to go after other teams' best players, an attitude that could elevate this cute little franchise to elite status.

Souhan writes for the Star Tribune (Minneapolis).


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

One other twist is that Pavano could be gone after this year...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

That was easily one of the most worthless articles Souhan has ever wrote. The twins would have to give up the farm to get Oswalt, and as he so eloquently pointed out, he has a no trade clause. Even if they trade young, they would have to give up at least 3 other top prospects and probably some cash.

Pavano may be back next year, there is a lot of good young pitching out there right now and even with the stache Pavano is no spring chicken. Blackburn and Liriano have had hot streaks this year, no need to hit the panic button yet.

I am not convinced that this team is good enough to put all their eggs in the 2010 basket. If they dump to much and don't produce this year you could have a lot of other players wanting out of the organization.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree....worthless article by Souhan.1 starting pitcher won't make the difference.Thety need to play another 2 weeks before the deadline and see where they are at......big 4 game series against the Whities starting thursday.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW! Been watching the last few games and pitching is pathetic. If they don't make a move soon they have no chance IF they make the post season


----------

